# Ebay message system?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've thought about posting this topic previously, but thought maybe it was just a one time incident.

On occasion, I have buyers email with a question or problem. I am _really_ good about replying to those emails as fast as possible that come through ebay's message system.

I keep getting responses from people saying they never got my reply. Sometimes it is super frustrating when a customer has a problem, and thinks I am ignoring them.

Anyone else have this problem????

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

From a buyers point of view - every time I have asked a question, I have gotten a quick and friendly reply. Maybe your complainers are playing games or not understanding how to read the messages. It took me a bit to find the response in the first reply I got because of all of ebays "info" and warnings.


----------

